# Helmet Camera Q's, Contour HD cam



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a google cam this season for boarding, any suggestions? I really want the Contour HD one it goes for about $280 and has a google thing so u dont need to put it on your helmet. I'm curious if the google strap works when you dont have a helmet on or do u need to have a helmet on to make it work correctly and comfy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

most of the bands are made to contour to the helmet, not the human head lol.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can get away with a google (heh) strap for the camera. 

Not sure about the camera you are thinking of getting, but if it doesn't have a video playback and wide angle lens, I wouldn't bother with it. Time and time again I have friends that think they are saving money with a cheaper helmet cam and end up hardly being able to use it. The VIO POV models are by far the best I have seen. About the only drawback is the cable to the controller. It's not bad but there were some problems with the connection last year. My understanding is that they have fixed the problem with this years camera. Yes they cost aroud $600, but your money will be worth it. Or you can throw away $280 on something that will hardly be usuable.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You can get away with a google (heh) strap for the camera.
> 
> Not sure about the camera you are thinking of getting, but if it doesn't have a video playback and wide angle lens, I wouldn't bother with it. Time and time again I have friends that think they are saving money with a cheaper helmet cam and end up hardly being able to use it. The VIO POV models are by far the best I have seen. About the only drawback is the cable to the controller. It's not bad but there were some problems with the connection last year. My understanding is that they have fixed the problem with this years camera. Yes they cost aroud $600, but your money will be worth it. Or you can throw away $280 on something that will hardly be usuable.


Check out the Contour HD, it looks like a great camera? It has wide angle lens & has gotten great reviews why do you say i'm throwing my money away? Check it out. $300 camera is alot of $$ it is not the cheap $100 junk.. You do not need to spend $700+ on a camera to get a good one, that camera you were talking about is a tad overboard & not even HD, looks very nice but I dont have a bugest to spend $700+ on just a camera esp when I'v done alot of research on the contourHD and has only cvame up with positive things to say. HD Video Samples from ContourHD Wearable Camcorder


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay so have I missed something with everyone now calling GOGGLES, GOOGLES?. This is like the third thread I've seen people doing it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

EverBorn you won't be throwing your money away the camera is sick. Just to let you know I saw the other day that they are giving away a Contour HD via Vholdr's twitter and facebook. If I win I'll have to sell one of them but. Cheers to you if you take it.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

doubledippin said:


> EverBorn you won't be throwing your money away the camera is sick. Just to let you know I saw the other day that they are giving away a Contour HD via Vholdr's twitter and facebook. If I win I'll have to sell one of them but. Cheers to you if you take it.


Ya I agree, Iv seen MANY reviews and DEMO's of what the camera can do and man it looks GREAT. I think it'll be a good buy. By the way they compare it to the VIO in one of there reviews and it takes the cake from vio.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

keep in mind that vholdr cameras are not waterproof, so they aren't the best choice for snow sports


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> keep in mind that vholdr cameras are not waterproof, so they aren't the best choice for snow sports


there website says they are waterproof & great camera's for snow sports?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

water resistant is not the same as waterproof

(vholdr is apparently working on a waterproof model)

make it waterproof, replace the proprietary battery with regular AAs (lithium or other), and accept regular SD/SDHC cards - it would be awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

*Bullet Camera DVR*

This also seem not bad:Shenzhen City LimSng Technology Co., Ltd.
Contact:[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Check out the Contour HD, it looks like a great camera? It has wide angle lens & has gotten great reviews why do you say i'm throwing my money away? Check it out. $300 camera is alot of $$ it is not the cheap $100 junk.. You do not need to spend $700+ on a camera to get a good one, that camera you were talking about is a tad overboard & not even HD, looks very nice but I dont have a bugest to spend $700+ on just a camera esp when I'v done alot of research on the contourHD and has only cvame up with positive things to say. HD Video Samples from ContourHD Wearable Camcorder


That video sample from whistler makes me want to ride there sooo bad!!! 
Camera looked good. Makes me want to get one for next season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

The contourHD is.... HD. That says it all. All the other cameras suck in comparison. watch the comparison video they made with all the other cams: videos
I use the contour for mountian biking, but int he winter I will rent it through emotioncam so I don't care if I crater and it gets shredded.


----------

